# Supersonic Naval Ordnance Research Track (Project SNORT) Proposal of 1949



## jzichek (Jan 19, 2012)

A new article reproducing an October 1949 proposal for the Supersonic Naval Ordnance Research Track (Project SNORT) is up at a RetroMechanix.com:







The accompanying gallery features 30 images, including numerous artist's impressions and schematics of proposed rocket-powered sleds and test vehicles. Project SNORT went on to actually be built and has contributed a great deal of valuable data to the development of a wide range of rockets and missiles. This document provides an interesting overview of how the track was originally designed and conceived.

-Jared


----------

